# Hats off to Amazon



## Jonathon (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Finally decided to order a classic via Amazon Warehouse,it was advertised as having damaged packaging and cost £129.70 including postage.

It arrived less than 24 hours' later-very impressed by this level of service-and if I had a hat,it would definitely be off in appreciation/salutation!!

Anyhoo,back to the machine.

The only "damage"that I could see was at the bottom of the Gaggia box where it had been taped.

All the original seals were in place and it was still wrapped in its protective laser film,and had never been out of the box,as far as I could tell.

I will post some pics up later via my laptop for information.

My advice to anyone interested in buying a Classic would be to choose the "damaged packaging" option on the Amazon Warehouse page if this is anything to go by.

Very very impressed,especially after "watching" one on Fleabay which eventually went for £166 plus postage-simply cannot understand why people pay silly money for stuff on there!!

Finally,a big thanks to Glenn who posted the link that led me there in the first place!!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I bought one of the damaged boxed ones myself.everything seemed new to me aswell it had the plastic coating on drip tray and ontop of boiler.didnt have any plastic film on the front of the machine thou.powercord was wound up inside the water reservoir


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Great purchase







(I'll take my hat off to Amazon when they start paying some corporation tax . . .







)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My pleasure. Hope you enjoy your new Gaggia Classic from Amazon Warehouse


----------



## bcoles79 (Mar 22, 2013)

I got mine from Amazon Warehouse too - very pleased


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 26, 2013)

bcoles79 said:


> I got mine from Amazon Warehouse too - very pleased


mine arrived this afternoon, all set up & had a few from the starter pack from Hasbean, tried the jailbreak first after having a quick read on here, obviously no mods using the standard little plastic widget but have enjoyed my first cups, my journey has started


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's great to hear smartiepants.

Enjoy the new machine


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

£104 for a classic







be good to buy one for emergencies


----------



## LouM (Mar 30, 2013)

hi, just a quick thank you from me - I've recently ordered a classic from amazon warehouse too









I'm willing that by some kind of magic it will arrive quicker than the estimate (a lot of wishful thinking going on here!)


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 26, 2013)

LouM said:


> hi, just a quick thank you from me - I've recently ordered a classic from amazon warehouse too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine was shipped from there warehouse in Scotland if its any help, arrived on the day they said it would, ordered last weekend arrived on Thursday


----------



## LouM (Mar 30, 2013)

My order arrived yesterday, a couple of days earlier than expected which is always good - unfortunately due to work I don't have the time get everything set up and making coffee so forcing my self to wait until the weekend when I won't have to rush.

Just a note on machine & packaging itself - my main concern in ordering from amazon warehouse was whether I would receive a box that had been dropped, but on close inspection the only damage is a year to the top edge of the box that was taped up. The original seals were on the box closure so definitely a brand new machine.

Felt that I got even more of a bargain after seeing the Gaggia Classic on 'sale' at lunch time in BHS Home got £225 - from amazon I ended up only paying £96 (inc delivery) after getting a random 10% discount of the machine price of £103.90 aswell!

thank you for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Soon they will only be £75 these are really great machines at this price, no need to buy a dodgy used one off eBay when ou can have a genuine one with a guarantee from amazon, good info glen


----------

